# Where did Sirius get its second quarter subscriber additions?



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Where Did Those Subs Come From?

The satellite radio company reported that it netted additions of more than 128,000 during the quarter, which took its total as of June 30 to 480,341. In July, the company reported that it crossed the 500,000 subscriber mark, and is on track to meet its 1 million subscriber goal by the end of the year.

Most second quarter customer gains came from the retail channel. During the three-month period, Sirius added 81,185 subscribers from the retail channel, 315 percent more than were activated in second quarter 2003, the company said.

Also during the second quarter, Sirius added 47,652 subscribers through its automotive, boating and trucking relationships, which is more than double the figure reported in the first quarter, the company reported.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------

